# Our dogs are ruining our lives



## PugLove (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll try to keep it as short as possible!

I just want to start off by saying we love our dogs very much but we are very very poor teachers. We are a young couple we have lived together about a year. I bought her a dog about a year before we moved in together and she was going to school/work. Not alot of time was spent with him other then at night and he has never been put into a cage. Needless to say it was his territory in her room. She tried the puppy pad thing (poorly) and that didnt work so well. 

Long story short since we have lived together because of our dog not being potty trained it has been very stressfull. We cannot relax at any point, he must constantly be watched he will pee on anything he wants. Its almost as if he just purposely does it a little to save some for another spot. He never completely goes. Only way we get him to go outside is if we notice he is about to go somewhere and we catch him and walk him out.. even then we have to kinda force him down the patio steps to go in the grass. He'll go outside and not 2 minutes later will piss inside. 

To add to this misery we decided since there are times where we have to leave him home alone she wanted to get him a "friend" So puppy number 2 shows up... it wasnt my idea but I didnt say no. I wanted her to be happy and its a void she wanted to fill for w/e reason. This new puppy we have been trying to teach but have been unsuccessfull thus far and the only thing easier is that its a girl and she doesnt spray. To add she is also a chewer and a biter. She bites your feet and ruines cords.

The new puppy has only made the first one worse. If he smells her anywhere he pees, if she goes he goes right on top of it. They both will pee right in front of me without a care in the world. I am not one to hit my dog all I can do is point and yell and its almost as if they have no idea why im yelling. Im wasting my breathe.

At this point we keep them in the kitchen/walkway area (tile floors for easier cleaning) gated up. We have to do this so that our house isnt ruined. They treat that area like there own personaly toilet and its disgusting and I am tired of it. It is unfortunately causing alot of tension between me and my significant other.

I am open to anything at this point short of physicaly hurting my dog. My next thought was a small cage to keep them in. I know that potty training isnt easy and I take complete blame for the way they are. I just hope there is something I can do to make my life easier. I cannot even enjoy my dogs at all.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Either everyone in the house does the housetraining or find someone who will. I understand you accept the blame, but I don't know that you accept the work. Read our sticky on housetraining and figure out a way to follow the suggestions. In the mean time, look into belly bands and doggie diapers...this may alleviate much of the frustrating clean-up.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

This too shall pass, so don't let it destroy your relationship. DEFINITELY get a crate. I would get two, one for each dog, and only big enough for them to stand up, turn around and lay down in or they will eliminate in them, too. Also, clean EVERYWHERE you can with an enzyme cleaner for pet messes to get rid of the odor from the elimations. Get these dogs on a strict schedule of sleeping in the crates, waking up, going potty, going in crates if they can't be watched, going out after being crated, being watched every second they are out to play, being fed and getting a last drink an hour or so before bedtime, going potty, then being crated for the night. Throw in some daily walks to help keep them content. If these dogs aren't already, get them altered ASAP. It's great that you are not hitting the dogs for not knowing where to eliminate. You can startle them to interrupt accidents if need be, but immediately get them out to finish and clean up the mess without much fuss. ALWAYS REWARD, REWARD, REWARD the dogs for going outside. And if at all possible, I would take the dogs in to get them checked out by a vet sooner rather than later just in case there may be a physical reason for all the accidents, in addition to lack of training.


----------



## PugLove (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, we take our dogs to the vet for all there check ups. We are really good about them getting there shots and everything to make sure they are healthy.

We are definately going to invest into some crates. I hate to use it as an excuse but when your not home alot it makes it harder to potty train. I hate to leave them in a confined space for really long. 

What should I do on days where neither will be home for 8 hours?

I want to enjoy my dogs! 

I do clean up very well everything with enzymes. It seems to help.. I also "Puppy" proof the house.. which kinda sucks because you want your house to look nice .. not like its made for a dog!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

An adult dog can easily hold it for 8 hours. How old is the second dog? If she is 8 months or older she can go 8 hours too. You can also hire a dog walker to come halfway through the day to let them out. Get 2 crates, just big enough for them to stand up in, if they can curl up to one side they will pee on one side and sleep on the other. Before work every morning the dogs should get a walk, a good half hour or so, so they are tired and sleep all day. Then, when you get home, they should get another half hour or more walk. You have young dogs, they need exercise. They will also be less destructive if they are tired.

When you get the crates you can't just put the dogs in there and expect them to take to it. You will need to work on getting them to like their crates. Doing a google search on crate training will give you tons of information on how to get them to enjoy their crates and how to use the crates to help potty train the dogs. 

Feed them on a schedule. If you know when they are eating and drinking, you will know when they will go to the bathroom. Feed them at the same time every morning and night. Take up the water an hour or two before bed time, and half an hour to an hour before you leave for the day. Make sure though that when you are home the rest of the time they have plenty of access to water, don't dehydrate them or anything. After they eat, take them out to potty, and then again in about 20 minutes. When you are home, take them out every 2 hours for now. If they don't go when you take them out, put them in their crates when you come back in and then try again in about 15 or 20 minutes, or watch them very, very carefully if you leave them loose. If they go potty you can let them be out in the house, but you must watch them carefully. If they start to go inside, do something to dirupt the behavior (startle them into stopping) and then take them out to potty. Every single time they go potty outside reward it, bring good treats out with you. When they go, say "good" and when they finish give them the treat.

Inside, if you can't watch them, put them in their crates. 

Is the male neutered? If he isn't, get him neutered and it will help a lot with the marking.

Clean your entire house with nature's miracle. 

Going through a basic obedience class will help too as it will open up lines of communication with you and your dogs. Its also very helpful having someone to talk to in person.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Some great advice already here. Going to a puppy training or basic obedience course will also help a lot. Even if you are not interested in your dogs doing tricks, you will learn a lot about basic dog behaviour from the trainer and the other people who go. 
The dogs will enjoy it too, and it will improve your relationship with them.

This house-training thing should be something you and your partner do together. Otherwise every accident is just that much more stressful for everyone involved. Its something that will be so much easier if you both agree on exactly how you are going to handle it together, and not blame one another for what is going on.

I would do a extremely thorough cleanup as suggested above, and use that also as a way to start again with a "clean slate" for everyone involved. 

I've also been in the situation where dog problems cause extreme tension in my marriage. Its not a small thing. The only thing that helps with that is for you to find a time when you are both calm and not upset by something the dogs have done recently, and have a good, thorough conversation, in which you each get to state how you feel without feeling the need to defend yourselves.

The house training will take a while and might seem really daunting at this stage, but this can be done! Good luck and good wishes.


----------



## Mish Mish (Sep 1, 2008)

Your dogs are adorable, but it sounds like they are driving you crazy!

I am a sucker for a smushy pug face, but pissing everywhere is just horrible for you.

Do you have any time off coming where you and your partner can stay home for several days and work on housetraining?

Spay and neuter both of them. The marking should get better if your boy doesn't have hormonal urges!

What is your daily walk schedule? I would recommend having a regular AM and PM walk regimen (pugs aren't super athletes so you won't have to be out for ever--30 minutes each time maybe).

I agree with the posters who suggested limiting food/water. My dog has food available from 6am -7:30am and then again from 5pm -7pm. Then the food goes away for the day. We pick up the water bowl about 2 hours before we go to bed.

I would suggest that you try to take some time off --or at least dedicate a weekend--to get them crate trained and get a firm potting training routine going. Set a timer and take them out every hour, regardless of what you're doing, for several days. If they start scratching or sniffing or circling, take them out even if it isn't time. Keep nice treats in your pocket and give them treats and praise when they wee or poop outside.



klip said:


> I've also been in the situation where dog problems cause extreme tension in my marriage. Its not a small thing.


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## PugLove (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow thanks this is alot of advice.

As far as treats go.. we have been letting them go outside then they'll come in to a closet where we keep the treats. Should i keep them on me and give them to them outside? I always praise them EVERYtime they go.

We feed them twice a day and leave water out ALL day long... that seems like a big mistake!

I definately rarely walk the dogs.. so i will have to improve on that for sure.

the male was neutered female not yet she is about 13 weeks old.. she does better then the 4 year old!


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep I would say give the treat as close as possible to the time when they poo or pee outside. Take the treats out with you. Keep them in a little plastic bag in you pocket so you are always ready.


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

I really feel sorry for you Puglove

potty training is so stressful, and when time passes and you know you have failed, you feel helpless and embarressed.

You proberly dont even tell the Vet you are having such a problem with potty training because the dog is now 2 years old, everyone can potty train a dog right? Your mum and dad did!

But it is a really hard thing to potty-train a dog and one of the biggest reasons things go bad in dog/human relationships is failure to potty train.

Friends come around and want to play with your dog and he pees on the floor, you make excuses for him, but you dont want to say he isnt potty trained.

Just put that stuff behind you now, you can have a potty trained dog (2 of them) but you do need to be prepared for the war.

Have treats ( and an easy way to carry them so you can quickly give the treats) and take the dog out every half hour and praise and treat when anything happens.

Its tiring and you have to realize it will take a few weeks so dont get down about it, you have to be consitant, think military!.

The crate of course, the relugation of food times and the watching at all times when they arent in their crate, and dont be tempted to leave them in the crate because its easier. Watching means you cant read a book or surf the net, it means eyeballing.

You have the power to take back your life and have the relationship with your dogs you have always wanted. But you have to 100% accept the challenge and see it through to the end.

And dont forget when things are at there worst and you are ready to throw in the towel, its proberly the next day all will go great and they will get it.

You are not alone and you can fix this.

Jaymee


----------



## LabLover0303 (Sep 5, 2008)

PugLove said:


> Thanks for the reply, we take our dogs to the vet for all there check ups. We are really good about them getting there shots and everything to make sure they are healthy.
> 
> We are definately going to invest into some crates. I hate to use it as an excuse but when your not home alot it makes it harder to potty train. I hate to leave them in a confined space for really long.
> 
> ...



We always crate our dogs when we are not home and when we are sleeping until they are about 2, at the latest. Then they get the run of the house because by that time they have learned to hold it until they are able to get outside because they are in there all night, or during the day for 4-6 hours at a time. 

Othe then that, when they are out of the crates you just need to watch them closely while watching tv, making dinner, talking on the phone. Just keep an eye on them, you get to learn the signs of when they need to go and when sniffing isn't just sniffing because there is a smell there, the sniffing that is a little more upbeat as in "where should i go pee?" sniff.

Also, everytime out of the cage, right outside, after eating, right out side, before bed, right out side, before you leave, right outside...don't know if they are exicted piddlers, our youngest lab is, we have to show her the bone we are giving her, then take her outside, then bring her in and give her the bone, otherwise she gets too exicted and pees while trying prance the bone around to everyone to show what she's got

By the way, your dogs are SOOO CUTE!! I have always wanted a pug, and a black pug to boot!


----------



## Mish Mish (Sep 1, 2008)

I would suggest keeping them crated when you can't watch and then leashing them to you while you do your daily household activities so you can keep an eye on their every move and you can respond quickly if they start to relieve themselves. If they start to wee/poo on something, make a noise to distract them and go outside immediately. 

Do not allow them any unsupervised time roaming your home until they learn your new expectations. It will be tiring, but it will pay off in the long run.

Your dogs should get their treats immediately after they pee or poop outside. If you wait until you come inside they have no clue that poop or pee = treat.

They just know come inside = treat. It has to be within a second or two or else the dog doesn't get it! 

We have a small dog and he is fine with two 30 minutes walks a day (longer if we have time), play time in the house (tossing toys, practicing basic commands, etc.) and sleeping or chewing on toys in his crate while we are at work. He often hangs out in his crate when the door is open, so don't worry too much about a crate being too restrictive as long as you don't overuse it--like you don't keep the dogs in it when you are home--and you are allowing the dogs to get outside and get sufficient exercise.

Dogs seem to do well with routine and I don't blame you for being totally (no pun intended) pissed off about the dogs toileting in the house. I would probably have lost it long ago.

Good luck. Keep us posted. 

I am a big fan of trainer Victoria Stillwell's methods. If you have Animal Planet, watch her show "It's Me or the Dog." She tackles a lot of housetraining issues and I've learned a lot from her.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

....and if all else fails


send them over to me...I would gladly take them both off your hands


----------



## PugLove (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am going to have my s/o read this today. She needs to be imformed just as I am so we can create a routine together. The dogs need to see the same constanty activity from both of us it seems.


When they first met!









Hopefully I can turn these guys around.. unfortunately we are going out of town for the next day.. I have a friend coming over to let them out.. man I really hope they dont embarass me by destroying the kitchen area. 

The puppy being only 13 weeks old, is that too young to leave in a crate for 8 hours?


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Hang in there, Puglove, you're not alone. People are giving you lots of good advice. You sound like you will be great pug-parents, once you get past this!

Remember when they do go outside to act like they just pooped gold


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

in addition to all the great advice, as a last resort you might want to try belly bands if all else fails. at least then you won't have messes to clean up. but try to stick with the crating and potty training... I'm sure they'll get it!

one other note, as well as using the pet enzyme cleaner baking soda really helps. arm and hammer makes a pet fresh one that works well.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

They are both so precious, it's sad that you can't fully enjoy them. The little black one makes my heart ache, reminds me of the one I lost to Pug Dog Encephalitis six years ago. There is nothing like a Pug!

People may disagree with me here, but after 17+ years in the breed, I've found Pugs _tend_ to be difficult to potty train. I am sure there are exceptions, but that has been one of the top reasons they are surrendered to the rescue I volunteer for, and it's a frequent problem on the Pug forums I belong to. 

Everyone here has given such great advice already - crate, careful supervision, treats, and especially a belly band. It just takes a little longer, but they will get there! Good luck!


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

To echo Annemarie - baking soda works wonders in removing odors. Once you have done a general cleanup, sprinkle it thickly everywhere (even where you dont think there is anything) and leave over night. Then vacuum it up. 

It works by chemically neutralising the acidic nature of whatever is producing the smell. I used to think it "absorbed" the smell but aparently that's not what happens. Plus it really cheap.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very good advice here. Do a search on the forum for more advice. yes.. take the treats outside. Dogs do not recall things they have done so coming in and giving a treat means they get a treat for coming in, not for going potty outside. Honestly, I have stuffed a treat in my dogs mouth while shis is doing a poo and said the word "Crap crap" while she is pooing and given a second treat right as she finished us with a click and treat or with the word YES and treat. 

Potty training is easier with a crate and easier with consistant work. Cleaning EVERYTHING with an ewnzyme cleaner so that the kitchen etc is not a bathroom is essential. A thirteen week old puppy is too young to go eight hours. She can really only hold it about 3 hours. 

An interesting thing.. in a pack of dogs and you ahve two so it is a pack, the dog with the higher place in the pecking order will peee on top of the spot where the dog lower in the pecking order pees. Something from "the Other End of the Leash" by P. McConnell.


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

I have to say... when I read your first post and some of the follow ups, I was thinking "this person needs to re-home these dogs ASAP."

BUT... it sounds like you are really committed to doing right by these dogs which is really wonderful. 

You've gotten some really great advice... this sounds like a situation that, with some work, can be turned around so that you, your partner, and the dogs are all healthy and happy.

A couple things to add... 

Puppy proofing your home can be bummer, however, once the dogs learn appropriate behavior and boundaries, you don't have to be quite as strict with things... obviously, you're never going to be able to leave out a bowl of m&m's for guests, but you can have a dog safe home that also looks nice for humans.

Get crates and start using them. If your dogs have never been confined or in a crate/pen before, you're going to have to train them to do so. They will most likely be frightened and pissed off at first, but if you try to make it a fun place to be (toys and treats and never, ever use it as a punishment) and gradually increase their time inside, they'll be fine. There is lots of info available on here and via google on how to acclimate dogs to the crate.

Dogs aren't human, they don't speak english. Pointing and yelling is not at effective training method (though it sounds like you've already figured this out). Treats and praise work much better. Definitely keep the treats on you. If you want the dog to connect a treat/reward to a specific behavior, the treat needs to come immediately after that behavior... not 30 seconds later and definitely not after you get back inside the house. If the dog pees outside, you bring it inside and give it a treat, it's going to think you are rewarding whatever behavior was happening right before or during the time you are getting/giving the treat.

It is absolutely vital that you exercise your dogs. A bored dog with excess energy and inadequate training is probably going to do destructive things that you won't like. Get them out of the house and walk off some of that energy. If you or your partner can't do it, hire a dog walker. You don't have to spend a ton of money on this either... find a neighborhood kid and give them a couple bucks to take the dogs out. 

It is extremely important that you and your partner do this together... you both need to be committed to these changes. Consistency is key. 

Get the dog fixed!!! You've got absolutely no reason not to. If you can't afford it, call local shelters and ask if there is any financial assistance available... because this is so important, many communities make low/no cost spaying/neutering available for those who need it.

Get these dogs into an obedience class ASAP. You'll enjoy it, the dogs will enjoy it, it will improve your relationship with the dogs, and best of all, their behavior will change and things will be much more manageable.

It's gonna take work but you can turn this situation around. Dogs are such fun to have around and its very unfortunate that things have gotten to the point where you are feeling such stress and dealing with all this unpleasantness. But from what you've said so far, it sounds like you are definitely on the right track!!!

These boards are great... lots of people with lots of experience and best of all, it's free. So keep us posted and ask all the question you possibly can.

Best wishes,
Sid



PugLove said:


> Thanks guys, I am going to have my s/o read this today. She needs to be imformed just as I am so we can create a routine together. The dogs need to see the same constanty activity from both of us it seems.
> 
> 
> When they first met!
> ...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I do clean up very well everything with enzymes. It seems to help.. I also "Puppy" proof the house.. which kinda sucks because you want your house to look nice .. not like its made for a dog!


Putting in the time, effort, and being persistent and consistent EARLY ON when you bring the puppy (or adult dog) home, is what prevents bad habits from forming, and damage from occuring. Being proactive is a lot less work than being reactive! I have 2 cats and 3 dogs of my own, plus foster frequently, so have as many as 5 or 6 dogs in the house at any given time. My home not only looks nice, it smells nice, friends aren't mobbed or robbed of their food, nor bumped from the sofa by a dog, because my crew was taught house manners from day one, and I didn't let something slide, ever, even when I'm tired or busy. Short term dilligence pays off long term.

Rule #1 in my house is that a puppy or adult dog is either contained, or under my direct supervision at all times until s/he has earned freedom of the house. This *prevents* potty accidents, inappropriate chewing, destruction of property, getting into things and making a mess, and any feelings of frustration with the dog. 

I establish a daily routine that provides structure through scheduled meals, potty breaks, brief training sessions, walks, one-on-one time w/me away from the house and the other dog(s), to keep the bond with me closer than with the other dog(s), essential in training, and key to our relationship, which is, IMHO, the most important factor in successful training. A daily routine makes the dog(s) feel secure, so you're not dealing with stress issues, and wanted behavior becomes habit sooner, rather than later, and that also means more freedom for you. 

So, hang in there, you can do this. Commit to the time and effort now, so that you can enjoy your dogs.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Being a pug owner, I know how difficult it can be to get these little boogers reliably housebroken. 

1. Tether the dog to you when your around the house so he's in sight at ALL times. If the dogs start sniffing, get them outside IMMEADIATELY.

2. When you can't have him tethered, he needs to be in the crate. The crate should be JUST large enough for him to stand and turn around in comfortable, a crate that's too large will do NO good. 

3. NO free feeding, the food goes down for 15 minutes, then back up until the next feeding time (2x a day for the adult, 3x a day for the pup). water gets cut of at 7:00 pm.

4. Take the pups out:
a. immeadiatly after feeding
b. Immeadialy after playing
c. immeadiatly after waking from naps

5. Reward HEAVILY for going outside, the MINUTE the bottom comes of the ground, LOTS of small bite sized treats (being stingy will get you nowhere, hot dogs cut into 1/4 in peices work well) along with a phrase such as "Good Potty" they will learn the words and will come to understand them.


----------



## PugLove (Sep 26, 2008)

BarclaysMom said:


> Remember when they do go outside to act like they just pooped gold





Elana55 said:


> Honestly, I have stuffed a treat in my dogs mouth while shis is doing a poo and said the word "Crap crap" while she is pooing .


Man some of you guys are funny!

A small update.. We had a chance right before we left to get some crates. We wanted to start asap. I was able to get some help from a friend to come over and take them out while we were gone.

Since I have been back I havnt had to clean 1 spot on the floor under my supervision. I have taken some extra time to walk them, it seems to control there energy. I have restricted there water a hour or so before bedtime (I may move it up a little more). When they are out I watch them much closer and when there are things I need to do to where I cant watch them 100% I put them up.

I have been bringing the treats outside with me and have been acting like they poop gold (to me its almost worth as much as gold!). 

Unfortunately there is a bad note.. The s/o isnt doing so great with them.. She has had several accidents. It seems her only fault is she watches TV or gets on the computer and doesnt keep a watchful eye on them and they take advantage of it. Im like a hawk.. I see one sniff that looks suspect its outside!

Hopefully I can have a talk with her.. she is very sensitive to directions I try to give her (claiming she does a good job). She is also a push over and doesnt want to put them up when she's too "busy".


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

What fantasitc news Puglove!!

You have to convince your SO to put the dogs in the crate if she is going to watch tv or the pc. Its hard and boring to just look at a dog i know but soon you will be past this hurdle and when they have learnt you can go back to watching the tv/reading ect.

If she contiunes to allow accidents to happen you will FAIL.

This is a very cut and dry matter, she is also doubling your work load by letting the dogs wee/poop in the house.

Does she like chocolate? Maybe have a treat bag for her when ever she doesnt watch tv/pc and watches the dogs, pop one in her mouth and say good girl!

Jaymee


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

PugLove said:


> Man some of you guys are funny!
> 
> Unfortunately there is a bad note.. The s/o isnt doing so great with them.. She has had several accidents. It seems her only fault is she watches TV or gets on the computer and doesnt keep a watchful eye on them and they take advantage of it. Im like a hawk.. I see one sniff that looks suspect its outside!
> 
> Hopefully I can have a talk with her.. she is very sensitive to directions I try to give her (claiming she does a good job). She is also a push over and doesnt want to put them up when she's too "busy".


Tell her to tether the dogs to her while she's watching TV or on the computer and let her know that she has to RUTHLESSLY consistant or they'll NEVER get housebroken. If she's having to clean up after them, she's NOT doing a good job. Lay it out plain simple and calmly, she's not doing her part to get these little brats trained.



Billycourty said:


> What fantasitc news Puglove!!
> 
> You have to convince your SO to put the dogs in the crate if she is going to watch tv or the pc. Its hard and boring to just look at a dog i know but soon you will be past this hurdle and when they have learnt you can go back to watching the tv/reading ect.
> 
> ...


ROFL, that may be what it takes to get HER trained . Just be more subtle about than that!


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

PugLove said:


> Man some of you guys are funny!


You just have to try and relax and keep a sense of humor about it because it's just so ridiculously difficult at first - and you think 'how long can I keep this up?' but once they get it it suddenly all turns the corner and gets better.  

Get the SO on board though, it will be so much quicker for everyone and then you can move on to the fun stuff. 

Has anyone mentioned the bell on the door? We hang a bell on the door they go out and it rings every time we take them out. Eventually the pup figured out to ring it himself when he wanted out, but that came later in the training, after he was past the constant supervision part.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't even think about the bell, you can train them to use it by using this excercise. 

Targeting AKA "Touch"


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

I have this problem too. My gf gets sucked in by the tv/computer is oblivious too and is very sensitive to direction too!

I have told her I would rather have her crate the dog than ignore him...and framed it as "you're so busy, let me take away this burden" because each "mistake" that happened caused our training to go backwards.

Trying to teach loose leash walking when the dog was getting 1/2 regular leash and 1/2 flexi-leash walks was pointless too. She says she feels bad that she can't walk the dog far/fast enough to give him adequate exercise without it... I offered to buy 16 ft. regular leash to replace the 16 ft. flexi but she had a million and one other reasons.

Good luck! If you figure out any SO training tricks, let me know. 

Sid



PugLove said:


> Unfortunately there is a bad note.. The s/o isnt doing so great with them.. She has had several accidents. It seems her only fault is she watches TV or gets on the computer and doesnt keep a watchful eye on them and they take advantage of it. Im like a hawk.. I see one sniff that looks suspect its outside!
> 
> Hopefully I can have a talk with her.. she is very sensitive to directions I try to give her (claiming she does a good job). She is also a push over and doesnt want to put them up when she's too "busy".


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I trained my significant other by re-homing him........


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> I trained my significant other by re-homing him........



ROFLMAO!!! 

It works well. I know.


----------

